# Denon



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey all got questions or want to tell us some cool tips about Denon products here is the place to do so.

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*

Ok fellow Denon owners heres a quick question. 

I have the AVR-3806 amp and I would like to run 2 centre speakers. Solution, I got an RCA Y cable, ran it from my Centre out to my Surround Back L & R EXT IN as I am not using the SB L & R amps, and used them to drive my 2 centres.

Question, the volume level seems to be fading up and down, anyone know why? It has me stumped!!! Am I doing something wrong? Or can I not do what I am trying to do?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*

Hmmm... that's a good one there Rez. Seems like that should work, but then again... ??? I've not read up on the EXT IN... is it designed to do this? I would think for EXT IN to work you would have to select it somewhere and it would have to use all of them. Actually, I probably need to shut up and let someone else answer. :sarcastic:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*

Hi All,
I have just answered my own question. No I can't do what I wanted to do. The EXT-IN on the 3806 is not the same as a PRE-IN. They can only be used together, and do not give you access to each individual amp as such. 

So if I want to run my dual centre speakers I will need to wire them in series.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*

You _may_ want to try connecting the center out to an unused source input. Set the two rear amps to zone 2 and select the source for zone 2 that your center is connected to. Set the zone 2 volume control to around 0. That's an approach that I recently tried to bi-amp my mains. In my case I got a slight hum and hiss, but others have met with good success.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Some Denon DVD players have an issue of locking up when turned off in mid-movie. The only fix is to unplug the unit to cut all power off and reset it's internal something-or-other. The first time this happened to me, I plugged it into my receiver's switched outlet. So whenever you turned on the receiver, the Denon DVD player would get power. It doesn't matter how you turn it off after that. Cutting the power off completely ensures it's always reset to default!

Unfortunately, my UL's do not have switched outlets, so I'm running the Denon with a watchful eye!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*



Rezon_8 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just answered my own question. No I can't do what I wanted to do. The EXT-IN on the 3806 is not the same as a PRE-IN. They can only be used together, and do not give you access to each individual amp as such.
> 
> So if I want to run my dual centre speakers I will need to wire them in series.


You could just connect the 2 centre speakers to the one set of speaker outputs using a series connection. I used to run a quasi 7.1 system a few years back, I had 2 rear centre speakers connected to the one output, you might need to turn the volume up slightly for that channel though.

The black post on the amp connects to black on speaker 1, red on speaker 1 connects to black on speaker 2, red on speaker 2 connects to the red post on the amp. If they are 8ohm speakers the centre channel will see a 16 ohm load. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Denon Owner's Thread*



Hakka said:


> You could just connect the 2 centre speakers to the one set of speaker outputs using a series connection. I used to run a quasi 7.1 system a few years back, I had 2 rear centre speakers connected to the one output, you might need to turn the volume up slightly for that channel though.
> 
> The black post on the amp connects to black on speaker 1, red on speaker 1 connects to black on speaker 2, red on speaker 2 connects to the red post on the amp. If they are 8ohm speakers the centre channel will see a 16 ohm load.
> Hope that makes sense.


Thats a good idea, as it allows you to use the recerivers auto room eq and run as normal. Then the question becomes, is it a good idea to have 2 centers making the main dialogue split between 2 different speakers at slightly different positions. It'd be interesting to try.

cheers:jiggy:


----------

